# Salary of 14 thousand UAE Dirham



## bittubhai (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for arranging such a wonderful Site.

I am a civil engineer ( Contracts manager , Senior Quantity surveyor) and now shifting to Dubai. I am earning Lacs of rupees per month in India but now want to shift to dubai for better and long term career prospects.

I have been offered a salary of 14 thousand UAE Dirham.


Is this ok to live. Since I am new to Dubai that is why the employers is offering so less for my services.

I am married and a little baby of 10 months.
Please guide what to do and how to manage.

thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

how many years of experience do you have?


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

Does that 14,000 include housing? You will really struggle if it does, especially with a little baby. If you have an okay life in India I would not move my family out for that money.


----------



## pacorabane82 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dears, 

I'm telecom enginner and I'm working as Roll out manager in Alcatel lucent and I would like to join UAE. I've experience of 8 years and I'm BAC+5.


----------

